# Income support and CSA



## LOZANDEVIE

I have an interview for income support with an adviser on Monday, they are sending me a claim form in the post along with the details for my interview and i have to fill it in and take it back when i go for my interview..On a website I read up that they ask you why you dont want the Child support agency involved?Is this true?



also..

Child Tax Credits-

I rang up and the man on the other end said there are not enough questions for me to answer as to weather i'm the person i say i am or not and he has sent me for an interview, a woman rang me back from my local jobcenter and said that I needed to come for an indentification interview just to confirm who i am. Has anyone else had this?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I went for an income supoprt interview when I claimed a few weeks ago after OH left.. They've not mentioned CSA to me!


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

Ju_bubbs said:


> I went for an income supoprt interview when I claimed a few weeks ago after OH left.. They've not mentioned CSA to me!

Thanks, i do hope they don't...I don't want to tell them my mega long story on why FOB isn't involved.. It would most probably send me to sleep and them in the process of listening, it's long,boring...and i'd rather not waste my time speaking about him lol.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I'd imagine they would only want you to give them FOB details, the circumstances of why he's not around has nothing to do with them x


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

Did they ask you his details? Do you have to give them? And thanks :)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hun are you sure your entitled to it. I wasn't when my mum was claiming for me :shrug:
xx


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Hun are you sure your entitled to it. I wasn't when my mum was claiming for me :shrug:
> xx

Yeah hun, thank you :):flower:. I have rang up the jobcenter and they are sending me a form in the post. We've come to an agreement that my mum stops claiming for me and i claim in my own name, then i can provide Lillie with all her stuff,instead of borrowing money off parents and other people, I'd rather not do that because i don't really want it on my back that i owe people money, I hate borrowing. I'm just one of those people lol. So mums stopping claiming for me, And i'm going to pay her my way for me and Lillie to stay here.. Thanx for your help in my other thread the other day! xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Aww thats really good. I am glad it has all worked out. PM me if you ever need anymore advice :) I will try and help If I can.
xx


----------



## purpledahlia

They shouldnt ask you WHY your not with him, they will ask if hes around though.. Just say no hes not, I dont remember being asked about CSA, I think she advises ringing them but they certainly dont start a claim or take any details, its a whole different thing to jobcentre. 

Ive had both interviews you mentioned, They just want to make sure. nothing to worry about :)


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Aww thats really good. I am glad it has all worked out. PM me if you ever need anymore advice :) I will try and help If I can.
> xx

Thank you, me too! I was getting myself all in a pickle for nothing. Awwh,why thankyou... You are so lovely :-D x x


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

purpledahlia said:


> They shouldnt ask you WHY your not with him, they will ask if hes around though.. Just say no hes not, I dont remember being asked about CSA, I think she advises ringing them but they certainly dont start a claim or take any details, its a whole different thing to jobcentre.
> 
> Ive had both interviews you mentioned, They just want to make sure. nothing to worry about :)

Thankyou, I really don't want to go through it.Hes a very unstable person, i don't want anything to do with him and the threats he's made to me and my daughter. I don't want the CSA involved because i want nothing of his, Im bringing her up on my own and i want it to stay that way. :-D


----------



## Ju_bubbs

LOZANDEVIE said:


> Did they ask you his details? Do you have to give them? And thanks :)

No they didnt! But I do remember when I claimed income support a few years ago if you didn't give over FOB details they cut your income support.. im guessing this must have changed now, since nothing was mentioned to me abuot it, they didn't even ask me if I wanted CSA phone nymber or anything!


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

Ju_bubbs said:


> LOZANDEVIE said:
> 
> 
> Did they ask you his details? Do you have to give them? And thanks :)
> 
> No they didnt! But I do remember when I claimed income support a few years ago if you didn't give over FOB details they cut your income support.. im guessing this must have changed now, since nothing was mentioned to me abuot it, they didn't even ask me if I wanted CSA phone nymber or anything!Click to expand...

I see, i guess i'll just have to wait and see. I just wanted to prepare myself because if i started talking about the whole situation i'd probs burst out crying lol. and i wouldn't want that infront of a person i didn't know. :blush: I'm shy lol. Thank you for your reply. x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

LOZANDEVIE said:


> purpledahlia said:
> 
> 
> They shouldnt ask you WHY your not with him, they will ask if hes around though.. Just say no hes not, I dont remember being asked about CSA, I think she advises ringing them but they certainly dont start a claim or take any details, its a whole different thing to jobcentre.
> 
> Ive had both interviews you mentioned, They just want to make sure. nothing to worry about :)
> 
> Thankyou, I really don't want to go through it.Hes a very unstable person, i don't want anything to do with him and the threats he's made to me and my daughter. I don't want the CSA involved because i want nothing of his, Im bringing her up on my own and i want it to stay that way. :-DClick to expand...

I dont know much about it these days, but Im fairly sure that when I had to hand over details to avoid income support cuts, you could get away with it if there was actually a real reason you didn't want fob involved, like domestic violience, or being scared of him due to threats etc!


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

Thankyou, I have just read as of April 2009 or 10 i think it was?? that you have a choice weather CSA get involved or not. :)


----------



## purpledahlia

Yeah theyve changed that rule, your fine! :)


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

Cheers hun!


----------



## Rikki

They won't ask you anything about FOB. Instead they pass your details to child maintenance options who will call you and give you advice about claiming support for your child. You don't have to do anything. But if you decide to, then you get to keep any child maintenance and it doesn't affect your benefits.


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

thanks, they didnt ask me anything,they said there is no need for any of it. just get it and thats that lol. x


----------

